# 풍기는



## cadarika

I was listening to TTMIK's podcasts today and although they explained the phrases that were used, I still found it difficult to understand some:

1) 너한테서 풍기는 암내가 진국이에요.
암내 was said to be armpit smell, and from my research 풍기는 is the determiner form of to smell (hence, to be stinky). So does 풍기는 암내 mean stinky armpit smell? If that's actually the case, then is "smell" used here in a pleonastic way or it just doesn't have a "bad" connotation i.e. it can be either a bad smell or a good smell?

Thanks in advance!


Moderator note: please open a thread for each question you may have, with proper title and context. Multi-topic threads (i.e. asking about more than one phrase, word, expression...etc) is not allowed in the forum.


----------



## KDH

1) 내 is not redundant here. 풍기는 cannot stand alone, and it has to go with some noun meaning smell, for example "내".


----------



## yonh

풍기는 is an adjective form of a verb 풍기다 _to give off _and doesn't necessarily have a negative connotation. It would be translated as _to stink _in English not because 풍기다 means to stink but 암내 is basically a bad smell.


----------



## youkkai

Does 나다 mean the same as 풍기다?


----------

